# Top Ten Honey Producing States.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The Dakotas are the Promised Land of honey production.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/the-top-10-honey-producing-states-in-america-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wife was spraying last week and called to tell me there was a swarm on a limb near the field she was spraying. I called the local ag office and they contacted a guy nearby and he came and collected them. He said there were about 15,000 bees in the swarm. First time I had ever watched someone collect a swarm. He's braver than I am.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

After 5 dry years so nice to have had mud and now green and grass covering the dirt. The bees are liking it too have had 6 swarms of bees moving in the last week. Four of them where captured by bee keepers.

Years ago helped a friend capture 2 wild swarms. Not much to it if you can reach them. Cut the branch they are clustered on and put it in the box.

One swarm was 30 feet up a tree and the well equipped hobbyist bee keeper came with a shop vac and lots of hose and a aluminium pole. Had a regular bee box with 2 supers,the last super had a place to set the vac on top and the box was the canister. Called him 3 days latter as another swarm in same trees. Said he got the queen and the swarm was doing good in the box.

The one swarm took cover in a gopher hole in the corral. Never seen bees in the ground before,lot of yellow jackets here in the ground in summer and fall. Had oiled gate hinges the day before no bees,bring the cows in the next morning to vaccinate and bees everywhere. The cows didn't get vaccinated ,but nobody got stung ether. Had a crew so we roped and branded calves 20 feet away. My sons friend had been looking to catch a swarm,so the next morning when they where com again he got that bunch.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Mine swarmed a few weeks ago, I was able to capture them and add another hive, I don't rob the honey just let them have it for winter time..

Might bottle some this year, going to try the quart jar thing in the top super and see how that goes...


----------

